# Sericopelma melanotarsum



## hooale (Oct 4, 2003)

One of my favorite species: Sericopelma melanotarsum. Not an easty specie too keep though. Males look completely different from females. Hopefully this young male will do a good job.

regards,
Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Alex,

Beautiful species indeed, well according to the picture I have seen of a female in Verdez's book. Interesting looking male, I have to admit. Thanks for sharing.

Did you ever bred Sericopelma spp. I was told they are hard to accomplish? Well, if they are hard to keep, I can only imagine breeding...

I hope you are successfull.

Take care and good luck

Martin


----------



## hooale (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Martin,

I raised this young male from spiderling, i managed to get 3 unrelated females (one of them is hughe), so this will be my first try with Sericopelma.
For some reason i lost quite a bunch for no apperent reaseon very frustrating as they are pretty rare these days.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## vulpina (Oct 4, 2003)

Very nice looking T!!  Good luck with your breeding attempt, keep us posted.

Andy


----------



## hooale (Oct 4, 2003)

this was the make before it's final molt. adult females look similar

Regards,
Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exsitu (Aug 5, 2010)

*Costa Rican Blackfoot fresh spiderling*



hooale said:


> One of my favorite species: Sericopelma melanotarsum. Not an easty specie too keep though. Males look completely different from females. Hopefully this young male will do a good job.
> regards,
> Alex


May I introduce my little gem
Costa Rican Blackfoot / _Sericopelma melanotarsum_  nymph-3 spiderling


----------



## Moltar (Aug 5, 2010)

Very, very sweeet spider. I love the color changers and the white toesies! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JOE P (Aug 5, 2010)

i had purchased some melanotarsum from Bryant Capiz in the late 90s or something and traded them to Frank Somma cuz he had males and i never saw melanotarsum again...


----------



## ikarus_black (Aug 5, 2010)

:worship:
Beautiful specie indeed!!!!


----------



## exsitu (Aug 11, 2010)

exsitu said:


> May I introduce my little gem
> Costa Rican Blackfoot / _Sericopelma melanotarsum_  nymph-3 spiderling





JOE P said:


> i had purchased some melanotarsum from Bryant Capiz in the late 90s or something and traded them to Frank Somma cuz he had males and i never saw melanotarsum again...


1st capitive bred that I know so far, at least on our forums.
We've slings left. Feel free to contact me.


----------



## campj (Oct 27, 2017)

Can anyone confirm or deny that this species is difficult to keep, as mentioned earlier in the thread? I've got other Sericopelma species and their care is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 27, 2017)

I've got rubronitens, and they're hardy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

